# fruit flies



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok so im having to buy a new fruit fly colony every week what happens is i get a tub of them with the straw stuff and the pot with the creamy stuff in. i feed the fruit flies to the mantis and slings almost daily anyway im running out sooo fast arent they meant to breed and lay eggs ?

also ive had them on top of the fish tank and the gooey stuff in the pot has all dried out and has has all risen and froffed up and it is like rubber.

so im going to have another go at this so what do i do ? do i buy a colony put it in a warm place and just wait and get the flies when i need them ?


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

um my thoughts exactly i have the same problem, how do i keep a fruit fly culture going? i want to have a few cultures on the go for my praying mantis's but buying every week adds up surely it can't be that hard to breed your'e own, any tips anyone, i'm sure both me and joe0709 would be grateful: victory:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

melanie said:


> um my thoughts exactly i have the same problem, how do i keep a fruit fly culture going? i want to have a few cultures on the go for my praying mantis's but buying every week adds up surely it can't be that hard to breed your'e own, any tips anyone, i'm sure both me and joe0709 would be grateful: victory:


they should just call them fruit flys and no "colony" they are just like a tub of crickets once their gone their gone. it does my head in:bash:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

You are feeding out too fast. Best way to do it is to make your own from your brought cultures.

Recipe I use is:

1 box ready brek (or equivalent)
Same amount of potato flakes (instant mash)
1/2 small bag of caster sugar
1-2 tbsp of yeast

(You will need to adjust for amount you need, but only costs a few pounds for this much and it will last months)

Mix it all together, measure out into 1/2 pt glasses about 1.5-2" mixture and wet with water until there is just a bit of dry mix showing through the bottom of the glass.

Roll up some kitchen towel for the larvae to climb on and make a lid from kitchen towel held on with an elastic band.

Add 20-30 flies per culture.

Keep at around 25C and in a week to 10 days you should have larvae activity and the first flies hatching.

Keep on top of it by making some each week, and make extra cultures so you have enough to feed and to start your new cultures. Always better to have more than you can use than not enough to feed!!

Hope this helps: victory:


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

thanx frogeye, thats exactly what i was looking for, your'e a true star:flrt:thank you.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> You are feeding out too fast. Best way to do it is to make your own from your brought cultures.
> 
> Recipe I use is:
> 
> ...


cheers mate thats really helpfull and should save me some cash : victory:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

another quick method is to use 1 part mashed bannana, 1 part bran and mix the two togeather so you have a paste. I use garden rafia and just roll it up into a bunble. the important thing being the fly larvae need somewhere to pupate. Cver as with previous advice and keep them warm but not hot.The cultures on top of your viv probably dried out and killed the larvae.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> You are feeding out too fast. Best way to do it is to make your own from your brought cultures.
> 
> Recipe I use is:
> 
> ...


ive done this about an hour ago but the mix in the bottom has hardened up and gone kinda dry. what do i do just keep topping it up with watyer ?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

The water will soak through eventually, keep adding a bit at a time so it doesn't get too wet. 

I use a 2L pump sprayer from a garden centre to wet mine as you can get some pressure in the water and it penetrates easier.

Also forgot to mention to leave it 24hrs before you put flies in to give the yeast time to start working.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ive done this but have had to top it up with water a couple of times because it keeps going like mashed potato. do you think ive added to much istant mash ? it seems ok now. what is the perfect constistancy for the maggots to live in (spongy,sloppy,runny,?)

oh and btw my room stinks of booze lol


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

pecks said:


> another quick method is to use 1 part mashed bannana, 1 part bran and mix the two togeather so you have a paste. I use garden rafia and just roll it up into a bunble. the important thing being the fly larvae need somewhere to pupate. Cver as with previous advice and keep them warm but not hot.The cultures on top of your viv probably dried out and killed the larvae.


I'm trying your recipe pecks as i had all the stuff at hand, ive tried just mashed banana before and it worked just fine


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> You are feeding out too fast. Best way to do it is to make your own from your brought cultures.
> 
> Recipe I use is:
> 
> ...


this works a treat ive now got loads of maggots in the pots. what do you do ? do you let them develop for a while and then pick them out when you need them ?


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can put some cotton woold in the pots to let the maggots dry out and pupate then let them hatch into flys.


----------



## ChloeP (Mar 4, 2008)

*Fruit flies not hatching!*

Hello

I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind giving some advice. I have had a mantis for a few weeks now and have been having problems getting him to eat. He doesn't like crickets, he seems unable to catch normal (big) flies and the fruit fly culture I have has gone mouldy! The maggots also turned mouldy once they hardened into casters. We have them all at room temperature, do you think it might be too cold? I tried putting them on a book on top of the radiator for a bit but was told that would be too hot so took them off.

Do you know how long a mantis can live without eating, I've not seen my eat in over a week despite numerous flies and crickets in his cage. He did shed his skin over the weekend though (for the first time since I've had time.

An advice would be gratefully received!

Thanks!

Chloe


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

ChloeP said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind giving some advice. I have had a mantis for a few weeks now and have been having problems getting him to eat. He doesn't like crickets, he seems unable to catch normal (big) flies and the fruit fly culture I have has gone mouldy! The maggots also turned mouldy once they hardened into casters. We have them all at room temperature, do you think it might be too cold? I tried putting them on a book on top of the radiator for a bit but was told that would be too hot so took them off.
> 
> ...


What species is the mantis and exactly how small is it?


----------

